# Too much sediment in secondary?



## barbl72 (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm in day 5 of my secondary fermentation of a WineExpert Riesling and there seems to be a lot of sediment in the carboy. This is my second kit and I didn't have all this sediment in my Mezza Luna Red in the carboy. Is this ok? When I add the next stuff do I stir it all in? Or rack again or filter? I'm a little worried... Thanks for any help!


----------



## cpfan (Apr 19, 2013)

barbl72 said:


> I'm in day 5 of my secondary fermentation of a WineExpert Riesling and there seems to be a lot of sediment in the carboy. This is my second kit and I didn't have all this sediment in my Mezza Luna Red in the carboy. Is this ok? When I add the next stuff do I stir it all in? Or rack again or filter? I'm a little worried... Thanks for any help!


Follow the instructions. Do not filter. You only filter clear wine, otherwise the filter gets plugged with sediment.

Steve


----------



## skyrat (Apr 19, 2013)

Not trying to be technical but what do you mean by a secondary fermentation? There is really only 1 fermentation IE: Start to finish with rackings/transfers in between (which is either aerobic and/or anaerobic. Are you talking about MLF (not typically done on Whites) ? 

I am guessing you mean transfer from a bucket or pail (primary vessel) to under airlock in a carboy (secondary vessel)? Sounds like you just need to rack off the sediments when it is done fermenting an like cpfan said..Do not Filter. 

Keep a nose on it. As long as it is not getting skunky on you it should be fine.

FWIW... I never filter my wines. Time & transfers (with finings only when needed) and they clear just fine.


----------



## barbl72 (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks for the info - yes it is in a carboy. Should I rack to another vessel to leave the sediment behind before adding the next ingredients?


----------



## robie (Apr 19, 2013)

skyrat said:


> Not trying to be technical but what do you mean by a secondary fermentation? There is really only 1 fermentation IE: Start to finish with rackings/transfers in between (which is either aerobic and/or anaerobic. Are you talking about MLF (not typically done on Whites) ?
> 
> I am guessing you mean transfer from a bucket or pail (primary vessel) to under airlock in a carboy (secondary vessel)? Sounds like you just need to rack off the sediments when it is done fermenting an like cpfan said..Do not Filter.
> 
> ...



That's a very good question and I'm surprised it doesn't get asked more often.

In commercial wine making circles, the alcohol fermentation is considered the primary fermentation, MLF is considered secondary. That's the way I learned it, anyway.

In home wine making circles, especially for kits wine makers, alcohol fermentation is divided up into 2 stages - primary, the first several days until the SG level gets down to where the wine needs some additional protection from oxygen (about SG 1.020 or so, depending on instructions); and secondary, when the wine is usually racked off the gross lees and into a carboy, with an air lock attached. MLF... well, it's just called - MLF, and is never done to a kit wine and for some home wine makers, is never done at all. (Actually, lately MLF is becoming more commonplace for home wine makers.)

I don't know why that second stage was dubbed "secondary", as it is confusing to most who started off making non-kit grape wines.

I'll just guess that the reason for the two separate stages is that oxidation is such a issue for home wine makers, much more so for brand new home wine makers. So, the kit manufacturers go to great lengths to make sure the wine is protect toward the end of alcohol fermentation.

I do think it is unfortunate that they dubbed that second stage "secondary".


----------



## robie (Apr 19, 2013)

barbl72 said:


> Thanks for the info - yes it is in a carboy. Should I rack to another vessel to leave the sediment behind before adding the next ingredients?



You only think there is a lot of lees; likely that is normal for that wine. Besides, you can better see the lees in a Riesling than in a red wine.

Again, follow the instructions. If this is a WineXpert kit, they need lots of lite lees to allow their particular clearing agent to work best.

Another thing, the lees in a carboy are not generally as deep as you think. The bottom of the carboy is curved and the lees stick to the sides, making it look like the lees are an inch deep, when they are more like 1/4 inch deep.


----------



## JoyofWine (Apr 19, 2013)

The Wine Expert kits I have done usually say do not rack of sediment in secondary when adding the fining agents, etc. but to make sure you stir up the lees really well to help aid in clearing...what do the instructions say to do at this stage?


----------



## skyrat (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback Robbie. Not a kit wine maker so I wasn't sure what was being asked there. I'll save posts to the kitmaking questions to those who do.....


----------



## barbl72 (Apr 21, 2013)

THANKS to you all! I guess I am worried... I'll be checking it on Wednesday and see what the SG is and go from there. Hubby said the same thing about the lees being in a rounded bottom carboy. You all are sooo helpful! I have learned so much from all the threads here!


----------

